# Viking voyage: The crew's diary (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The crew on a replica Viking ship keep a diary as they sail between the Danish port of Roskilde and Dublin in the Irish Republic.

More from BBC News...


----------

